# How many replies can we get?



## Zaksox (Apr 9, 2018)

Let's shoot for 100 first!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

1


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 9, 2018)

2?!?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 10, 2018)

3


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2018)

4


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 10, 2018)

5


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

6


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

7


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

8


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

9


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 20, 2018)

10!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

11!


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

12


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 20, 2018)

13


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 20, 2018)

14


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 21, 2018)

15


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 21, 2018)

16


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 21, 2018)

%..%%%% 17
%.........%
%........%
%.......%


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

18


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 21, 2018)

19


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

20


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 22, 2018)

21


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

22


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

23


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

24


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

25


----------



## Kumato (Apr 22, 2018)

26


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

27


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

28


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

29


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

31


----------



## Kumato (Apr 22, 2018)

32


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

33
This is never going to end


----------



## Kumato (Apr 22, 2018)

*√*1156


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

[(2x3)+1]x[(2x3)-1]
Challenge:use math


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 22, 2018)

6^2


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

137438953472=2^x


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

5+5+5+5+5+5+5+3


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 22, 2018)

133294*x=5,198,466

x=post number


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 22, 2018)

number of CLLs


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

41....


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 23, 2018)

A method is named after this number


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

2 X PLL + 1 = this number


----------



## Kumato (Apr 23, 2018)

I am ashamed of having started this monster...

44


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

45


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 23, 2018)

46


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

47


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 23, 2018)

48


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

45+4


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 23, 2018)

20


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 23, 2018)

+


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zaksox said:


> 20


Curveball!

51


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 23, 2018)

32


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

54


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 24, 2018)

55


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

56


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

55 + 3 -1 = this number


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

58


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 24, 2018)

59


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

60


----------



## Kumato (Apr 24, 2018)

sixty-one
sesenta y uno
soixante et un
واحد وستين
sessenta e um
六十一


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

_*62*_


----------



## Kumato (Apr 24, 2018)

Ok...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

(2^2)^3


----------



## Kumato (Apr 24, 2018)

60 plus five


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 24, 2018)

66


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

六十七 (67 in chinese)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

68 (In English)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

69


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

70


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

72-1


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

72


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

73


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

74


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

75


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

76


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

77


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

78


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

79


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

80


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

81


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

38%&56 529
This is what i get when i type eighty two while holding each key for 1 second.


----------



## Kumato (Apr 25, 2018)

#of post - 1


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

2^2x3x7


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

85


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

86


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

88


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

89


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

90


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

91


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

92


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

93


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

94


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

95


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

96


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

97


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

98


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

99


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

100


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

100
ftw

Edit: its accually 101
someone skipped a number somewhere


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Edit: its accually 101
> someone skipped a number somewhere


You are right on the, and after looking back it looks like you and I posted 87 at the same time. So if @Duncan Bannon wants to edit his, I can also edit mine to the correct number.

102


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 25, 2018)

Done, so this is 103


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

ok 104


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

105


----------



## Kumato (Apr 26, 2018)

missed 100, 
106


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Kumato said:


> missed 100,


No we did not, after we fixed the error post #101 is 100

107


----------



## Kumato (Apr 26, 2018)

I meant I missed it...

108


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Kumato said:


> I meant I missed it...


I see, sorry for the miss understanding from me.

109


----------



## Kumato (Apr 26, 2018)

It's OK

110


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 26, 2018)

111


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

112


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 26, 2018)

113


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

114


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

115


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

116


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

117


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

118


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

119


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

120


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

121


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

122


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

123!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

124!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

125


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

126


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

127


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

128


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 27, 2018)

129


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

130


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 27, 2018)

131


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

132


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

133


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

134


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

135


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 27, 2018)

136


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

137


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 27, 2018)

138


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

139


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 27, 2018)

140


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

141


----------



## Kumato (Apr 27, 2018)

one-four-two


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 27, 2018)

One hundred forty three


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

12^2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

145


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

146


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

147


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

10^2+7^2-1^2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

149


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 28, 2018)

151
nah jk 150


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

tnk[][][]-200


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

152


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

spell tnk[][][] backwards


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

154


----------



## Kumato (Apr 29, 2018)

155


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 29, 2018)

156


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

157


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

158


----------



## lilKriT (Apr 30, 2018)

One to the five to the nine!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

160


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

161


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

162


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

162 + 3 - 2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

164


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

165


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

166


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

167


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

168


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

169


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

170


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

171


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

172


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

173


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

174


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

175


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

176


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

177


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

178


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 30, 2018)

179


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

180


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

181


----------



## Kumato (May 2, 2018)

I also have conversations with myself (get it, because you replied your own comment?)  JK

182


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

183


----------



## CarterBen (May 2, 2018)

184


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

185


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 2, 2018)

186


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2018)

187


----------



## Zaksox (May 3, 2018)

update ahh!!! I check back in a week and there are more than a hundred! 
re: don't keep posting if you already posted guys.


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

Don't keep posting if you already posted? If we used that rule in the beginning then we won't get over 15


----------



## Zaksox (May 10, 2018)

sorry tnk but its kinda hard to see ten posts by the same poster.


----------

